# Rate my new Magnum



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

What y'all think of my latest acquisition?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Nice Woody...


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Looks like it's old, but still kickin'... :lol:


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

Nice collector's piece!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

I still miss my trusty old S&W Model 10.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

ooooooo nice :grin:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Delta784 said:


> I still miss my trusty old S&W Model 10.


You got that right Delta!

Remember when you carried 18 rounds and just knew that was all you needed for any situation? That and the heavy barrel Model 10 was a baton all by itself
:wink: 
I just went to MPTC Firearms Instructor school @ Dartmouth in June. I shot an old Model 10-6 (1962-1977) and shot 100x2 with my eyes closed and having to pee bad!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

mpd61 said:


> Remember when you carried 18 rounds and just knew that was all you needed for any situation?


18 rounds with a solid lead bullet.....no hollowpoints!


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

Yep they'd skip right off of a windshield. You had a better chance of "stopping" a threat if you threw the damn gun at the bad guy. I'll take the Glock anyday over those useless anchors.


----------



## drknyt (Jan 11, 2005)

Never jams and always does the trick


----------



## lokiluvr (Dec 30, 2004)

I love wheel guns,, but they are more like something I would carry on a hike in the woods,, I still love my SIG-PRO for duty though.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

javascriptl('http://www.jewishworldreview.com/1005/stossel102005.php3');

Check out this article, simple and to the point.


http://www.jewishworldreview.com/1005/stossel102005.php3


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

mpd61 

That was a good read your right simple and to the point.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I would have opted for the "L" frame for magnum use...though my first issued firearm was a S&W 65, .38 spc (bull barrel with fixed sights). My first revolver (personal) was a model 66 with micro-click adjustable rear/red ramp front sights, .357 magnum.

I blue-carded the .357 to my former bride. I currently carry a little S&W airweight five shot hammerless revolver, .38 spc, on my vest. I feed it +p ammo (Winchester Silvertip HP), 'cause chances are you'll only use it once... 

Revolvers are still the "coolest"...and when it comes to automatics: 1911 rules, Glock/Sig/Berretta et al drools. period.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Neat!
The "L" frame will probably be one of those revolvers that never dies. It's hard to argue a beefy framed .357 with medium frame grips sucks.
;-)


----------

